# audio



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

is this worth 85 bucks and is it ne good im wirrin it up to a platnuim audio 12 inch sub n a signle port cabinet w/a 600 watt 2channel amp get at me yall befor i go out in buy it in be pissed


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

u dont need a cap. your better off just buying the wires and fuse block. it would cost less too.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://knukonceptz.com/productMaster.cfm?C...allation%20Kits


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 16 2007, 09:40 PM~8118516
> *http://knukonceptz.com/productMaster.cfm?C...allation%20Kits
> *


truf


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

oh thanks but the cap came with it in im pushin a platinum aduio with it in a single ported box in a 600 watt amp dont know what brand amp to get yet but im runnin 2channels


> _Originally posted by dairymans64_@Jun 16 2007, 08:23 PM~8118430
> *u dont need a cap. your better off just buying the wires and fuse block. it would cost less too.
> *


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

thats a good kit cap is useless but I gues it looks nice 

I have installed alot of the daul amp kits in my own cars, and my fmily and friends cars only problem I ever had was in my caprice wagon I didnt tighte the screw holding the main power wire into the distribution block as tighte as i should have and the fuse arked and the block bubble and melted it's self besides that there worth it unless you can finde somthing from a good company for cheaper


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Jun 17 2007, 09:20 PM~8122929
> *thats a good kit cap is useless but I gues it looks nice
> 
> I have installed alot of the daul amp kits in my own cars, and my fmily and friends cars    only problem I ever had was in my caprice wagon I didnt tighte the screw holding the main power wire into the distribution block as tighte as i should have and the fuse arked and the block bubble and melted it's self    besides that there worth it unless you can finde somthing from a good company for cheaper
> *


...like this?


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Jun 17 2007, 07:20 PM~8122929
> *thats a good kit cap is useless but I gues it looks nice
> 
> I have installed alot of the daul amp kits in my own cars, and my fmily and friends cars    only problem I ever had was in my caprice wagon I didnt tighte the screw holding the main power wire into the distribution block as tighte as i should have and the fuse arked and the block bubble and melted it's self    besides that there worth it unless you can finde somthing from a good company for cheaper
> *


so what is a good amp kit if im runnin a platunim aduio 12inch 1500 watt sub daul voice coil ill post a pics soon im puttin it in a single bass port box....thats why i wanted to get the cap kit all in one so i can save a little money.....im buildin a 84 cutty surpremeoh im gettin a 600 watt amp as well im doin all the install myself as far as hydros paint etc..interior i cant do so ill just let myboy erine do it.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

the project car aughin stock


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jun 17 2007, 09:13 PM~8123286
> *so what is a good amp kit if im runnin a platunim aduio 12inch 1500 watt sub daul voice coil ill post a pics soon im puttin it in a single bass port box....thats why i wanted to get the cap kit all in one so i can save a little money.....im buildin a 84 cutty surpremeoh im gettin a 600 watt amp as well im doin all the install myself as far as hydros paint etc..interior i cant do so ill just let myboy erine do it.
> *


what amp are you getting...understand that the size wiring and any electrical upgrades depends on the amplifier, not the sub.. all the sub does is place an ohm load on the amp (the lower the ohm load, the more the amp will amplify the signal sent to it through the RCA's...just dont place an ohm load lower then the amp's stability)

so when you tell us the exact amp you have in mind, and what size alt is in the car, we can help ya a lil more


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

oh okay ill get back at u on the amp ill be gettin of what is alt hmm im a rookie im doin my hole car myslef i know how to paint n do hydros bags n life kits which i dont like doin its a waste of my time im a lowrider builder not a donk rider....can yall suggect a good qauilty amp to push off a 1500 watt sub platnuim audio ill check around i have about 20 audio shops i can get my equiment from in 2 hydro shops in town i live in riverview fl


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

you need to stop typing like a *** and think before you type


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

just get this one http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4213089 the only thing is get better rca cables i have that kit but using tsunmai rca's you should be good and if you plan on adding another amp you have the extra stuff.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

oh yeah I forgot the walmart kits have garbage rca's they will get you by but they always seeem to go bad 

I upgraded to a set of dhd's with built in remot wire


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i started putting the kit in with out a cap for my GF ... i forgot what side i put the remote wire on ... with power or rcas ... 

oh well at least power cable is ran ... 2 hours on that alone .. and anyone know how to remove the dash panel around the radio or an 03 grand am gt?... cars foriegn to me .. 

just as soon as i figured out here concorde she traded that off ..damn it


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 17 2007, 08:38 PM~8123420
> *what amp are you getting...understand that the size wiring and any electrical upgrades depends on the amplifier, not the sub.. all the sub does is place an ohm load on the amp (the lower the ohm load, the more the amp will amplify the signal sent to it through the RCA's...just dont place an ohm load lower then the amp's stability)
> 
> so when you tell us the exact amp you have in mind, and what size alt is in the car, we can help ya a lil more
> *



oh okay bro i have an audio pipe amp kit and the amp i have is power acoustik subwoofer is platnium audio.its in a single ported boxss. 2 channel 420watts i already start drillin the hole in the hood so i can pass the wire to the batter and i also start takin off the panles so i can hide the wires were should i put my ground wire at


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jun 19 2007, 11:21 PM~8139073
> *just get this one http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4213089 the only thing is get better rca cables i have that kit but using tsunmai rca's you should be good and if you plan on adding another amp you have the extra stuff.
> *


 i went out in got a audiopipe amp kit


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

drilling holes through hoods?

the firewall that seperates the engine compartment from the front seats should have a grommet (plastic thing that a bunch of wires are running through from the engine compartment to the inside of the car)... i normally cut a lil slice in the grommet and run my power wire through that.

the ground should be with in 3feet of the amp and should be bolted down to a clean piece of metal.

you dont need any electrical upgrades (maybe a big 3 upgrade). a 2 channel 420 power acoustik amp (im thinkin its either a gothic series 420 or a power series 420) wont produce more then 200wRMS, you shouldnt need any electrical upgrades.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

not drillin a hole in the hood laughin ill post pics mybad.it took me an hr cus i didnt know what i was doing but i got it know


----------



## crushedmonte420 (May 1, 2007)

go here http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=15609


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

okay here it is.
I Want to know what all supplies, i will need to build a daul ported speaker box for my cutty.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

table saw, large clamps ,screw gun ,liquiud nails, mdf or medite


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jan 19 2008, 02:00 PM~9733394
> *okay here it is.
> I Want to know what all supplies, i will need to build a daul ported speaker box  for my cutty.
> *


MDF, 2" coarse thread screws, wood glue, drill, screwdriver, caulk, paint, carpet and razor blade (if you're covering it with carpet), circle saw/table saw, jigsaw, and wire.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

i also need supplies to build a speaker boxs


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M+Jan 22 2008, 12:56 PM~9755321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 19 2008, 09:13 PM~9736494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST WONDERING ARE THE SCREWS NECCASSARY? I BUILT MINE WITH 2" STAPLES VIA 55 PSI AND GLUE OF COURSE.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

all the screws/nails/staples job is to hold the pieces of mdf tight together while the glue dries... that's it... you can use just clamps to press the peices together while the glue sets and you will have a sturdy enclosure


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jun 17 2007, 08:14 PM~8123292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie first things first stop walking all over ur ride.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

its my shit lol. thanks yall oh whats the things i need to make the holes for if im going to cut out for 10s or 12s


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

its called a jigsaw...... are you sure you are capable of building a box? can you calculate volume of an enclosure? do you know what volume is?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 05:30 PM~9763852
> *its called a jigsaw...... are you sure you are capable of building a box? can you calculate volume of an enclosure? do you know what volume is?
> *


i'm too ghetto for that i use a drill and a rasp


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 23 2008, 02:30 PM~9764693
> *i'm too ghetto for that i use a drill and a rasp
> *


building a box? can you calculate volume of an enclosure
ice64berg: i never build a box so im guessin i will say no homies


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone got diagrame from a computer can give me a little basic ideal so i can get the correct calculate volume of an enclosure ported sub box need it for bass.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

opps i ment diagram


----------

